# Los Variadores de Frecuencia



## BenDaryo (Abr 24, 2010)

Buenas tengo unas cuantas dudas y espero q se puedan resolver con la ayuda de todos los que puedan...
Ok en primer lugar esto se refiere a los variadores de frecuencia trifasicos en especial los marca delta, modelo vfd 007e 21a, bueno lo que pasa es que hubo un corto, uno de los cables que llega al motor roso el cajetin de metal pero lo toco donde estaba descubierto osea justo donde no tenia el aislante, curiosamente no se disparo la proteccion de corto circuito, pero inmediatamente apagamos el tablero de control y todo lo demas y ya, revisamos corregimos lo que estaba flojo el cable descubierto etc; todo bien energizamos todo otra vez y listos para presionar el boton de run que tiene el variador; al presionarlo el variador exploto, punm se paro todo otra vez por si acaso volvimos a revisar todo otra vez medimos las corrientes y los voltajes y todo bien en fin lo sustituimos y ya volvio a trabajar todo como si nada hubiese pasado.
al destaparlo y revisar todo me doi cuenta de que unos de sus componentes estan literlmente bumm.. explotados abiertos con exposicion de los materiales con que fueron fabricados etc.. como pasa esto y a que se debe me dejo desconrcertado revise otra vez y si hasta un integrado qu no supe que era pues esa cara ya no la tenia por la explosion. si algunos pudieran ayudarme a desifrar el enigma de los variadores de frecuencia delta, la semana pasada hubo otro que se paro osea se murio no tenia vida no encendia nada de nada por que el motor se tranco y ya eso fue suficiente para que no funcionara mas ese estaba en otro tablero para otra linea de produccion.

p.d. frente al tablero donde explotan los benditos bariadores esta otro tablero igual pero me han dicho que desde que lo instalaron nunca le ha pasado nada de explosion ni nada y ese variador es un ge fiji af-300 mini.

espero sepan orientarme o ayudarme en algo  muchas  Gracias....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 5, 2010)

Hola primero que todo te saludo!!!

Los VFD Delta son los variadores de mas bajo costo que existen en el mercado eso quiere decir que a menor precio menor calidad.

Segundo: Un VFD en su etapa de salida es bastante sensitivo a fallas en sus transistores de potencia cuando a cortos y fallas a tierra se refiere, TODOS los VFD, son sensibles a esta situacion.

Tu mismo te respondes al decir que una de las fases, estada desnuda y estaba haciendo contacto con el chasis.

El equipo puede detectar la falla a tierra pero si esta persiste en el tiempo, ya sabes cuales son las consecuencias.

Recomendacion:

Verifica antes de poner en marcha un VFD las condiciones del cableado, el motor, el voltaje de red(si este es estable), y además de eso, que el VFD sea de buena calidad.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

. . . Consejo de un tonto = hay gente que se dedica específicamente a repararlos !

Saludos !


----------



## tomassaura (May 7, 2010)

Hola compañero, evidentemente lo que ocurre es que lo barato sale caro, en cuanto a lo que te ocurrio fue como ya a comentado el compañero por estar ese cable al desnudo tocando a chasis, debes saber que todos los transistores de potencia llevan una resistencia conectada a su puerta en modo de minifusible(si se puede llamar asi) y lo mas seguro que antes de volver a conectar dicha resistencia estaba abierta y el transistor se destruyo, el chip al que haces referencia debe corresponder al driver de dicha cadena de transistores y tambien se te destruyo, sulen ser 2110,2112 etc., te recomiendo que la proxima vez que tengas un problema de este tipo antes de conectar revises internamente el equipo y sus resistencias de excitacion de puerta.

Un saludo.


----------



## BenDaryo (May 16, 2010)

ok bueno gracias pero yo iva mas alla eso del corto solo fue como para explicar pero a lo realmente me refiero es a el por que de que la programacion que se le introduce no tiene esta trabajando cuando debe esa proteccion o no es buena, o no la activa por que al de la alimentacion del circuito de control no puede trabajar bien, o que es lo que esta pasando vez, entonces  me rrefiero es a eso


----------



## BenDaryo (Jul 12, 2010)

BenDaryo dijo:


> ok bueno gracias pero yo iva mas alla eso del corto solo fue como para explicar pero a lo realmente me refiero es a el por que de que la programacion que se le introduce no tiene esta trabajando cuando debe esa proteccion o no es buena, o no la activa por que al de la alimentacion del circuito de control no puede trabajar bien, o que es lo que esta pasando vez, entonces  me rrefiero es a eso



detodas maneras gracias a todos


----------

